# New Bear Regs 2019



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Several changes to the 2019/2020 season Bear regulations. Change in start dates, added unit tags and bait barrel use on state land.
Couldn't help but feel satisfied initially about the new changes in regulations for bear hunting. The bait barrels on state land has me excited to put to use. The start dates not so happy about but taking the good with the bad seems to be the case. Sounds like the youth hunt coincides with the bear season being the issue. Increasing bear tags in a number of units is also a good change. Weigh in your opinions on the subject if your a bear hunter. Be curious to hear different opinions on the changes.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

As long as we're dreaming I'd rather see them move or eliminate the youth hunt instead of moving the bear dates around. I'd also like to see deer baiting not start till after bear season.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

You'd be dreaming to think they'll change the youth hunt. I'm sure it's the dog hunters wanting the date changes and the DNR putting it on the list to consider making the first hunt start the Monday after the youth hunt. As far as the baiting after the season opens, personally doesn't sound good to me and guessing not to most bear hunters that use bait. If the new start dates are put in place, that puts archery deer season opening one week after the second bear hunt starts. The barrel issue is one that should have been legal already regardless of deer having access to bait or not. Deer blinds clutter the woods all summer long without being removed. There would be alot less barrels if they weren't removed than there are ground blinds or tree stands. Shotgun management isn't the answer. It's not practiced for the deer hunters so shouldn't be for the bear hunters.


----------



## MSURAT (Aug 8, 2014)

Where did you find the new regs. posted? Thanks


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

MSURAT said:


> Where did you find the new regs. posted? Thanks


Outdoor news first March edition.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Unfortunately there reducing tags in the Gwinn unit by 145. The dates for 2019/2020 if the date changes pass will be Sept 16th in 2019 and Sept 14th in 2020 for the second hunt. The first hunt would be one week earlier than those dates. Only real difference is, the start day would always be a Monday. The new regulations if passed or not will be printed in the 2019 Bear hunting digest coming out April 1st.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I always put in for a 3rd season Gwinn. I hope they have enough tags to go around. The last time I didn't get one was in the early 2000's.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I always put in for a 3rd season Gwinn. I hope they have enough tags to go around. The last time I didn't get one was in the early 2000's.


Certainly it's never a guarantee what will happen from year to year to the bear drawing changes BUT the Gwinn 3rd hunt has been a 100% guaranteed hunt with zero points for years. Hard to say what the 145 tag reduction will do. We've been 100% successful with 1 point for the Gwinn second hunt since 2003. That will probably change for us. Bummer. Really liked bear hunting every other year.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shouldn't we be able to tell by the past drawing stats whether Gwinn will be easy to get with the reduced tags?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Shouldn't we be able to tell by the past drawing stats whether Gwinn will be easy to get with the reduced tags?


Ordinarily yes. Since they are losing 145 tags from the quota, it may not be accurate to what last year's drawing success rates were. They can't predict how many applicants they will have. They can only go by the numbers last year and that particular success rate for tags. This year will be hard to tell exactly.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

johnIV said:


> Ordinarily yes. Since they are losing 145 tags from the quota, it may not be accurate to what last year's drawing success rates were. They can't predict how many applicants they will have. They can only go by the numbers last year and that particular success rate for tags. This year will be hard to tell exactly.


Agreed. Should get a good idea if the applicants and tags had a big gap before.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Agreed. Should get a good idea if the applicants and tags had a big gap before.


Id say it more depends on the hunt you'll want. They didn't indicate how many tags will be removed from each of the 3 hunts. In my Gwinn unit, it seems hunters are becoming less and less and yet it seems the number of points needed for the first hunt keeps going up. ??? Can't figure it out. Must be more guys are putting in for the first hunt than second or third.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll be applying for 2nd with one point.. hopefully get drawn..


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

That must be the 2018 digest. I'm in the same boat you are. One point, second hunt. Wasn't aware they allocated non resident tags for 2018 by the number.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

johnIV said:


> That must be the 2018 digest. I'm in the same boat you are. One point, second hunt. Wasn't aware they allocated non resident tags for 2018 by the number.


Yeah it is.. Just looking at total tags per season from last year. Good Luck!


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

BVW said:


> Yeah it is.. Just looking at total tags per season from last year. Good Luck!


Thanks...U2


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

The last time there was a big drop in Gwinn 3rd hunt tags was immediately following a year that didn't sell out. Interestingly enough the new quantity of tags was close to matching the # they sold the year before.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

I did not think the state land bait barrel was a 100% pass or call it for sure yet? 

Do you have any information that it is for sure a legal method for 2019 on state land? 

Thanks


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

red wolf said:


> I did not think the state land bait barrel was a 100% pass or call it for sure yet?
> 
> Do you have any information that it is for sure a legal method for 2019 on state land?
> 
> Thanks


The NRC has the proposals and we should know by April 1st or when the bear digest comes out. No guarantees but there reason for putting it on the list of possible changes was because of the deer possibly eating from pits. Another thing I read was there considering, are the barrels must be within 100 yards of a main road/two track.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Barrels passed, most people should not be happy. This will benefit a few big hound groups. Everyone else bait or hound should be hurt by this. Barrels must be on state land( not CFA or Federal). The MUST be 100 yards or CLOSER to a state forest road. 

I’m a hound hunter. This will congregate bears where the barrels are. These work to good. They really shouldn’t even be allowed on private.

This has nothing to do with CWD or wolves. A couple big hound groups pushed this for ten years. Finally got it through when a couple commissioners were absent and the best bear biologist Michigan ever had left the DNR. 

Every hunter should express their opinion to the NRC, their congress persons, and the hierarchy of the DNR. This will change bear hunting in Michigan.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bearboy said:


> Barrels passed, most people should not be happy. This will benefit a few big hound groups. Everyone else bait or hound should be hurt by this. Barrels must be on state land( not CFA or Federal). The MUST be 100 yards or CLOSER to a state forest road.
> 
> I’m a hound hunter. This will congregate bears where the barrels are. These work to good. They really shouldn’t even be allowed on private.
> 
> ...


Why are barrels bad on private? Why is it bad overall for bear hunting? If more bear are killed, theyll probably end up reducing license quota and maintaining bear population. Wrong?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Why are barrels bad on private? Why is it bad overall for bear hunting? If more bear are killed, theyll probably end up reducing license quota and maintaining bear population. Wrong?


Barrels have been legal on private land forever. Public is where they've been banned.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

johnIV said:


> Barrels have been legal on private land forever. Public is where they've been banned.


I know. I'm just asking why it's so horrible.

The comment was made "they shouldn't be allowed on private".


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> I know. I'm just asking why it's so horrible.
> 
> The comment was made "they shouldn't be allowed on private".


Oh ya gotcha


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

johnIV said:


> The officers are lazy. Don't want to have to walk a mile back in to check and see if a site is clean or barrel is gone after the season ends. .


That's what I had originally assumed the reason for the distance to be.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> That's what I had originally assumed the reason for the distance to be.


Really can't come up with any other reason. Who hunts 100 yards from a main road ? Dog hunters will do it just for a place to start a dog from. They don't hunt over the baits. Easy in and out. Both the DNR and dog hunters will benefit from barrels placed 100 yards from a main road, not bear bait hunters.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

The reason is simple. They hold bears in a small area. The barrels that are the most effective have one one inch hole and filled with corn and fryer grease. 

I ran my dogs off a few of these ( on private, friends bait). The bears just hang there. The bait doesn’t run out. It’s a continuous bait source. A bear is almost always there...or just left. 

I guess if had a little spot connected to public I would do the same. It’s a huge advantage. 

I guess you don’t have to take my word for it. If this practice gets final approval in two years, it will be expanded. It will be very effective and increase success for a few. A big group that puts out 30 barrels this fall on state land will attract every bear for miles. It’s going to mess things up for most. 

My opinion is all. If most don’t really care then it will become law after two years. I’m old so I already had lots of years hunting. Good luck


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

So... it's bad because success rate could go up?

If food is there all the time at every barrel, why does it matter so much if its 30 barrels or 2?

What about the fact that you dont draw a license every year in most places?


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Success rates will go up for some. This is a hound hunter bait...unless you want to watch cars when you hunt.

I’m a hound hunter, so I’m just letting you know. If you don’t know the difference between 2 barrels and 30, I guess I don’t understand. Placing a barrel every mile or two will essentially attract every bear around. A great bear population is one or two per square mile. I had a bait that was about 8 miles away as the crow flys from another. I had a unique bear hitting both baits( had a shotgun wound on its face). Point is bears travel bait to bait.

I draw almost every year because I live in the UP and apply for the third season. 

This law will help me considerably if I choose to use barrels. I bait every day from the first day it’s legal to last day. I don’t care if I get a license or shoot a bear. I just want to run my dogs. Unfortunately not everyone thinks that way. If you have a big chunk of state land you hunt or hunt nearby... I’m afraid your bear numbers will go down..licenses will then get cut. Then you can wait longer to draw while I run every year. 

If you think this is a good idea for bears and bear hunters, that’s fine. It was pushed by a few to benefit them..and believe me, they will kill lot more bears.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bearboy said:


> Success rates will go up for some. This is a hound hunter bait...unless you want to watch cars when you hunt.
> 
> I’m a hound hunter, so I’m just letting you know. If you don’t know the difference between 2 barrels and 30, I guess I don’t understand. Placing a barrel every mile or two will essentially attract every bear around. A great bear population is one or two per square mile. I had a bait that was about 8 miles away as the crow flys from another. I had a unique bear hitting both baits( had a shotgun wound on its face). Point is bears travel bait to bait.
> 
> ...


I can see tags going down with success going up. That should maintain good bear hunting.

Bears can't count barrels. They'll probably check each one they smell and are comfortable with. More barrels probably won't equal better consistency of sighting though... since there will be more options.

I really don't believe it'll be as devastating as you think.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

P


sureshot006 said:


> I can see tags going down with success going up. That should maintain good bear hunting.
> 
> Bears can't count barrels. They'll probably check each one they smell and are comfortable with. More barrels probably won't equal better consistency of sighting though... since there will be more options.
> 
> I really don't believe it'll be as devastating as you think.


Pobably not BUT he's saying barrels have to be 100 yards from a road. Nobody wants to hunt 100 yards from a road. Many bears will wait to come in at dark to feed that close to roads. Bear dogs don't care if they check a bear bait and it's got track scent from the night before. They'll still run the bear off that track maybe miles from the area. Dog hunters may use dozens of barrels to get bears where they want them regardless of when it is. The dogs will pick up the track and run down that bear. Will increase alot more dog hunters success than bait hunters except maybe the Sept 10-14 hunters. No dogs typically during that period.


----------



## Jimmyferris (Mar 27, 2019)

johnIV said:


> P
> 
> Pobably not BUT he's saying barrels have to be 100 yards from a road. Nobody wants to hunt 100 yards from a road. Many bears will wait to come in at dark to feed that close to roads. Bear dogs don't care if they check a bear bait and it's got track scent from the night before. They'll still run the bear off that track maybe miles from the area. Dog hunters may use dozens of barrels to get bears where they want them regardless of when it is. The dogs will pick up the track and run down that bear. Will increase alot more dog hunters success than bait hunters except maybe the Sept 10-14 hunters. No dogs typically during that period.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

This is bad for the non dog hunter. 
The only people that should be able to have a barrel out is someone with a tag.


----------



## Jimmyferris (Mar 27, 2019)

Wonder what other users will think about barrels on state land. You can bet hikers in the Porcupine Mountains will have a problem wit barrels. Maybe more dislike for bear hunting once the general public finds out. Anti bear hunting has been on the ballot in Michigan in the past. This might backfire


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Jimmyferris said:


> Wonder what other users will think about barrels on state land. You can bet hikers in the Porcupine Mountains will have a problem wit barrels. Maybe more dislike for bear hunting once the general public finds out. Anti bear hunting has been on the ballot in Michigan in the past. This might backfire


I think what was last attacked regarding bears half a dozen years ago or so was baiting. Baiting was on the chopping block by the PETA organization as it was in several other states. We suvived, some other states did not. You make a decent point regarding the granola eating walkers on nature trails not liking bears that close feeding from barrels. Personally I don't think barrels used for baiting will change in that respect. Before barrels, we dug pits or cribbed logs and put bait in both. All sources of baiting bears will attract bears. Barrels will just keep bait longer allowing hunters to be in the bait sites less. Looking at the new 100 yard off the road rule, it's clear that it will only benefit bear dog hunters.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Jimmyferris said:


> Wonder what other users will think about barrels on state land. You can bet hikers in the Porcupine Mountains will have a problem wit barrels. Maybe more dislike for bear hunting once the general public finds out. Anti bear hunting has been on the ballot in Michigan in the past. This might backfire


Isn't the Porkies fed land ?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Its state wilderness area. Also a national landmark. Considered state land. Either way, I think the changes I read said barrels used on public land not just state land. Bearboy indicated state land only. Either I didn't see that or it's all public land.


----------



## Jimmyferris (Mar 27, 2019)

johnIV said:


> Its state wilderness area. Also a national landmark. Considered state land. Either way, I think the changes I read said barrels used on public land not just state land. Bearboy indicated state land only. Either I didn't see that or it's all public land.


Porcupine Mountains is a state park and hunting is allowed. My information has it barrels will be authorized there..
And will likely lead to a bunch of complaints from nature lovers. Barrels are not allowed on Commercial Land(CFA)...AND NOT ALLOWED ON FEDERAL LAND EITHER.


----------

